# Red Poodle History



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Wub,

On the Apricot Red Poodle Club website there are a couple of really good docs discussing apricot lines and their history as well as red lines - not just standard but toy and mini as well.

There are some less than complimentary theories that I have heard as I have involved myself in the breed. Some you might have heard and others you might could guess at. Really, though, beyond acknowledged history, guessing and theories are what remain.

Coulda been a politician with that answer! :ahhhhh:

You can pm me if you would like.

Regards,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

